# butane hash questions



## emuman (Feb 24, 2010)

ok so I have done this before with great results, the end product was yellowish orange(amberish) with a consistency similar to pine sap, now my most recent attempt did not fair so well, the end result was thin, kinda like greenish motor oil, same strain, same brand of butane, same overall process

the only variable I can think of is a few weeks ago NEEM was used to combat a mite problem, otherwise I dont know, Im thinking of chalking this one up as a loss


----------



## kaotik (Feb 24, 2010)

if you leave it in the sun, it'll redden up and improve the look.
don't know why it did that on you though. never made BHO, only iso. and if you get green with iso you shook it too long/mushed it around too much.
i don't know what would cause green oil from the butane method.


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Heat will also darken it up.

Green is chloraphyll, which is water soluble.  As noted, it could be water.

Could be just the opposite too.  You didn't talk about prep.  Any possibility it was dryier this time and had more plant powder in it after breaking it up?

Redissolving it in ethanol and running it through a .45 micron syringe filter will help with the color.

Leaving it on a warm pad for awhile to outgas the lighter constituets may help with the viscosity.

GW


----------



## Graywolf (Mar 18, 2010)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> what kind of butane are you using? Ronsonol and other brands like that put harmful chemicals in their butane (so they can smell leaks) so you gotta be careful what brand you buy.
> also maybe before you used stuff that had more bud in it? if you use some premature/fan leafs it'll come out hella crappy


 
I cut a deal locally on 4X Lucienne at ~$25 a case for the patients in our group, which doesn't contain the mercaps.

Extracting from fan leaf sure comes out different, but is high in CBDs and CBN which have a lot of medicinal value for pain and sleep disorders.  

What it will also do is lower the viscosity of your oil.  Bud produces the highest viscosity oil, sugar leaves the next, and fan leaves the least.

The bud oil produces the greatest euphoric high, but the fan leaf oil works great for any number of symptoms, including pain and sleep. 

Some of the meds that I formulate actually work best at low viscosity to save adding any solvent to make it flow.  You can extract a low viscosity oil to use through a dropper by using nothing but fan leaves or add them to the mix as required. 

It is all good.  Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort!!!!!!!!!

GW


----------

